# Vintage Rum on Ebay



## Mayor (Dec 31, 1999)

I've been watching this for several days. Never thought it would get this high..

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=6155913451&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

I've got some Harlan and Screaming Eagle that go that high....but rum....good for them, I guess


----------



## Mayor (Dec 31, 1999)

Navydoc, are you a wine man? That's some high end Cab.
I may have a question for you.

j.


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

Mayor said:


> Navydoc, are you a wine man? That's some high end Cab.
> I may have a question for you.
> 
> j.


Why yes I am.....quite the wine freak.....What's your question? :al


----------



## Mayor (Dec 31, 1999)

I have a 750mL of Dolce 1993. Most bottles are 375mL(1/2 bottles), I have only seen a few of these. What's it worth? No one I know has any experience with aged Dolce..is it drinking now or will it age? I'm probably going to drink it when I graduate, which is in two years.
Thanks,
J.


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

that was pretty cool, thanks for sharing your find.


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

Mayor said:


> I have a 750mL of Dolce 1993. Most bottles are 375mL(1/2 bottles), I have only seen a few of these. What's it worth? No one I know has any experience with aged Dolce..is it drinking now or will it age? I'm probably going to drink it when I graduate, which is in two years.
> Thanks,
> J.


I too have several 750's of Dolce from '94 and a couple of mags also. I have had the '93 prev. and it is drinking well. Do you have much experience with Late Harvest wines? Ever tried a LH Chenin Blank? Domain De Baumard Quarts De Chume 2002 at about $35 per 750 is one fantastic wine (WS 97). Again, my favorite wine site is: www.winecommune.com. Your bottle is probably worth about $80-90. Hope this helps.

Cheers :al


----------



## Steeltown (Jan 18, 2005)

Navydoc said:


> I too have several 750's of Dolce from '94 and a couple of mags also. I have had the '93 prev. and it is drinking well. Do you have much experience with Late Harvest wines? Ever tried a LH Chenin Blank? Domain De Baumard Quarts De Chume 2002 at about $35 per 750 is one fantastic wine (WS 97). Again, my favorite wine site is: www.winecommune.com. Your bottle is probably worth about $80-90. Hope this helps.
> 
> Cheers :al


 Damn doc - you know your wines, liquors and cigars. You'd think that would be your life's work! Nicely done!


----------

